# Unable to install drivers, access denied (Code 28)



## shivac (Jul 10, 2008)

Dunno what i have messed up. But im not able to install any drivers now in Vista x64.

Here is my rig:

http://www.evga.com/community/ModsRigs/comment.asp?sysid=5160

Note: Im at stock now, currently testing a little with different RAM. OCZ ones wen't nuts on me. :\

Anyway this error apperas on me while installing usb drives, and intergrated sound/COM/whatever on mainboard.

I tried gaving administrator and user access to everything in register. No luck.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

Have you tried to right-click on the icon and select Run as Administrator?

Also look in the event viewer - the admin filtered area as it should yield some clues.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## shivac (Jul 10, 2008)

I can't click any icon an run as administrator when windows is trying to install drivers on its own. Even these from windows update or from the filerepositary wont install themself.

Ok so I had a peek in the event viewer. Wow lots of errors ..

Printerspooler errors, there are a lot of those:

"The print spooler failed to verify printer driver package Microsoft XPS Document Writer for environment Windows x64. Win32 system error code 2 (0x2). This can occur after an operating system upgrade or because of data loss on the hard drive. The print spooler will try to regenerate the driver information from the driver store, which is where drivers are saved before they are installed. No user action is required."

All kinds of printerspooler errors, this is just one of them.

Heres another one repetable:

"Terminal Service start failed. The relevant status code was No such interface supported"


"The NextSensor Kernel I/O Driver service failed to start due to the following error: 
This driver has been blocked from loading"


----------



## shivac (Jul 10, 2008)

Another one further down the list:

"Windows Servicing identified that package KB950582(Security Update) is not applicable for this system"

Im gonna try uninstalling this one.


----------



## shivac (Jul 10, 2008)

"A provider, CommandLineEventConsumer, has been registered in the Windows Management Instrumentation namespace root\subscription to use the LocalSystem account. This account is privileged and the provider may cause a security violation if it does not correctly impersonate user requests."

There are a lot of error messages of this type as well.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

Are all of your windows updates in? Any that failed? What about SP1? 

CheckHERE for Device Manager error codes - 28 = drivers are not installed. 

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## shivac (Jul 10, 2008)

SP1 and all Security updates are in


----------



## shivac (Jul 10, 2008)

Hm for some reason i can't even view my "Processor: Not available", same with RAM as well as rating in the "Control panel - System"/wbutton+break.

... Maybe i should just reinstall everything?

Everthing seems corrupted :\


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

Given the error messages , the driver issue and now your last post, I would encourage it.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------

